# Another Parakeet Question



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My birds LOVE playing in hay and making a mess. They don't eat it is just fun to make a mess with. It's so intense that they were sitting on the edge of a garbage bin eyeing the hay I was tossing from the rat cage.

So, I've decided to make a budgie dig box, or whatever they are doing. Any suggestions on what is best to put in it? Got three different types of grass/hay and a bunch of treats to put in there.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

I used to make foraging boxes for all of my birds  I didn't do hay, that would have been a good idea!! But I added shredded paper and lots of goodies. Millet and nutriberries were a hit, as we're nuts and pieces of dried fruit! I always tossed little toy parts in as well, like little wooden bits, popsicle sticks, and beads. I'm not sure what you feed your guys - my birds were always on a pellet diet with veggies and fruits Daily. Seed isn't really all that nutritional as a sole diet for birds but I always gave some to mine as a treat. And it was always thrown in their digging box or some foraging toy so that they'd have to work for it


----------

